# Garmin Vivoactive?



## Spike Chili (Apr 18, 2011)

I am an on-again, off-again endurance rider and I like to ride one 24 hour road event each summer (the National 24 Hour Challenge in western Michigan). I have competed in that event 6 times with an average of 222 miles and personal best of 254 miles. My goal is to have a 300-mile day because I really feel like I have it in me. Do any of you endurance riders out there utilize smart / fit watches? I am thinking about the Garmin Vivoactive or possibly another watch. I think it might be helpful with my training and fun to use during the event, although I understand that current technology only seems to be able to support a watch with a 10 hour battery life in GPS mode, so I likely couldn't capture the whole event, at least in GPS mode.
Anyone use devices like this? Suggestions?
Thanks!
Spike Chili


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Some of the higher end Garmin watches have UltraTrac for extended GPS time.

You could also maybe use an Anker or other external battery with a handlebar mount for the watch or with a GPS bike computer.


----------



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

You can do a simple rig by hooking up a 4000mah+ USB Battery pack to the Vivoactive mounted on the bike handlebar during the ride, that way your vivoactive is always charged and can last you for as long as you like.


----------

